
Ask HN: What is your morning routine? - kejaed
I&#x27;m curious what people&#x27;s morning routines are. Has there&#x27;s been a particular change that you&#x27;ve made regarding what you do in the morning that you have found beneficial?
======
afulton
I get my youngest up at 6:30 while the rest of the house is asleep. We watch
some cartoons for 15 minutes then she helps make my coffee (Nespresso; purple,
her choice). We watch a few more minutes of cartoons. I take her up to Mom,
get changed and ready. Then, it's making my eldest daughter's lunch and out
the door to catch the bus to work at 7:10.

------
a3n
Up anywhere from 4:30 to 6, out the door anywhere from 7 to 8:30. Take meds
that should be taken before I eat ... wait ... eat plain greek yogurt or
oatmeal ... take meds that should be taken after I eat. Coffee, read news and
HN during all that. Work on something if I'm working on something. Put in my
teeth and go to work.

------
kejaed
On a workday, I find that unless I have something specific booked in the
morning it'll take me an hour from alarm to out the door. Shower, coffee,
breakfast, and some light web reading. I've tried the odd run or workout, but
usually fall back into this routine.

